# New NT-ish Superhero-ish Story Plot



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

Shortly after losing his true love to gang violence, a young adult discovers his ability to see and hear anything on Earth at will. Using this power he embarks on the quest to clear the streets and kill the three men that took his lover's life away. Little does he realize the group's leader has a secret power of his own.

More Info -
Due to how his power works and how he uses it, the 'hero' isn't actually the main character. The story will actually revolve around the three psychotic villains and two chicks he's 'observing', and secretly manipulating.

Messiah - The most evil and twisted son of a bitch imaginable.
Javier - A bizarre romantic, and fiercely loyal to Messiah.
Josh - Doesn't take anything serious anymore. (Comic relief)
Karina - On the run from Javier, the hero's new love interest.
Marissa - Basically goes through hell.


Please tell me how you feel about this


----------



## InextricableImmanence (Jan 16, 2010)

The ability being universal enables there to be vast possibilities for his motivation with the application of it. Perhaps you should consider a less local motivation to demonstrate the worldwide implications of an ability which exposes _everyone's_ private behavior.

The advice is friendly and no offense is intended.  Literature is primarily recognized for being significantly original and I think you have created the circumstances to implement a unique plot. I agree the process of the motive for these circumstances will be unique, but the motive should be the same to create firm individuality for the story.


----------



## InextricableImmanence (Jan 16, 2010)

Have you researched philosophical ideaologies much? These could offer inspiration to complexify the motive from a simplistic desire to serve revenge.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

InextricableImmanence said:


> The ability being universal enables there to be vast possibilities for his motivation with the application of it. Perhaps you should consider a less local motivation to demonstrate the worldwide implications of an ability which exposes _everyone's_ private behavior.
> 
> The advice is friendly and no offense is intended.  Literature is primarily recognized for being significantly original and I think you have created the circumstances to implement a unique plot. I agree the process of the motive for these circumstances will be unique, but the motive should be the same to create firm individuality for the story.


I'm actually having trouble understanding what you're getting at? This story however is suppose to be dark, and very brutal. Its more a revenge thing than save the world, but I plan on slowly turning this character into a superhero-ish guy. Assuming this idea is successful.

Did you really just say no offense to an ENTP?


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

eh. Seems like too much power. If he could see everything he would know the leader had a power.......


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

More info would be nice. This plot seems very interestering however it lacks a lot of detail. Can you add anything else?


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

NearsToys said:


> eh. Seems like too much power. If he could see everything he would know the leader had a power.......


Even though he has the power, he can't simply just view the entire world simultaneously and remember everything. Nor can he view something if doesn't know where it is. Imagine his power more like a floating conscious. Besides, the villain rarely uses his power, in fact his power is part of the twist.




AhmenRah said:


> More info would be nice. This plot seems very interesting however it lacks a lot of detail. Can you add anything else?


I guess, perhaps I'm being a little too protective of my idea.

Due to how his power works and how he uses it, the 'hero' isn't actually the main character. The story will actually revolve around the three psychotic villains and two chicks he's 'observing', and secretly manipulating.

Messiah - The most evil and twisted son of a bitch imaginable.
Javier - A bizarre romantic, and fiercely loyal to Messiah.
Josh - Doesn't take anything serious anymore. (Comic relief)
Karina - On the run from Javier, the hero's new love interest.
Marissa - Basically goes through hell.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Poor......


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't like the idea because to me, it brings up the later Dune books. The things were fine when events were moving. However, way too much time was spent in the war room and there was far too much going on about the littlest detains, manipulations, and plots. If you can pull this off with an emphasis on character0building evens, like Paul's trials on Arrakis, then I support it. However, if this turns into a Children of Dune thing, then I won't support it. Besides, the world sorely needs its NT heroes. I think that NT's are rarely heroes is so that the villain gets any shot at all at success, and because with SP heroes, you get to put in a lot more fanservice.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I don't like the idea because to me, it brings up the later Dune books. The things were fine when events were moving. However, way too much time was spent in the war room and there was far too much going on about the littlest detains, manipulations, and plots. If you can pull this off with an emphasis on character0building evens, like Paul's trials on Arrakis, then I support it. However, if this turns into a Children of Dune thing, then I won't support it. Besides, the world sorely needs its NT heroes. I think that NT's are rarely heroes is so that the villain gets any shot at all at success, and because with SP heroes, you get to put in a lot more fanservice.


I haven't read/watched the Dune books/films but I guess I should check it out.

I doubt my story would revolve around the 'war room' very much. At least that's not what my original vision intends. The main character's ability to see anything at will gives the perfect excuse to switch scenes, and perspectives even. Thus the extreme level of focus on the 'villains', while simultaneously leaving the main character shrouded in mystery.


----------

